# House Hunting Ferrere de Zerre !!!



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all
Does anyone have any good sites or info on houses.
We are looking for a 2 bedroom wth land for Veggies , looking to pay around 400 euro a month an a twelve month contract, in the ferrere de zerre region ofr close by,, we realise that you cannot advertise on here, so if anyone has any info we would welcome your comments
Thanks
Dean


----------



## seahorse5 (Nov 12, 2008)

Try Coimbra Property Shop in Penela as I think Graham there does rentals. Also try Chavetejo in Tomar as I know they do rentals in that area.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

correct name : Ferreira do Zezere


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

paramonte said:


> correct name : Ferreira do Zezere


LOL.. thats just too damn fussy... france it is !!!!


----------

